# First DNP Run.



## AvgGenetics (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time posting 

so i've looking to run dnp at 200mg a day for 30 days. I got everything i need and got my water intake in check and so on.

my question is, i'm sitting at 185cm, 100kgs with a bf around 18-19%. looking to get down to 12-14%

but is that realistic? Ive been eating 2500 cals a day, and as nothing has changed ive gone up to 2900, as i think might be under eating. 
should i change that? i'm doing 20mins of incline walk 4 times a week and some HIIT with a prowler whenever i feel like it lol. 

I'm running 250mg test e ew, and 300mg tren a ew. and 0.5 adex eod.

hope to get your guys opinion..


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

AvgGenetics said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker, first time posting
> 
> so i've looking to run dnp at 200mg a day for 30 days. I got everything i need and got my water intake in check and so on.
> 
> ...


 So your not losing weight so you decide to up your kcals? Sounds logical

work out your maintence. Drop kcals from it each week and you'll lose weight.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

30 days is far too long.

2-3 weeks max.

If you're not losing weight you're overeating not undereating.

Work out TDEE, subtract 500 calories from maintenance - off you go.

https://tdeecalculator.net/


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> 30 days is far too long.
> 
> 2-3 weeks max.


 I have heard a few differing viewpoints on this, curious why you say 2 - 3 weeks is maximum to run such a low dose?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

jakes said:


> I have heard a few differing viewpoints on this, curious why you say 2 - 3 weeks is maximum to run such a low dose?


 Experience mainly, 200 isn't that low a dose, it's a safe dose


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I ran for 30 saw good results.

However, i have also ran shorter for 10-14 days. I would rather run a slightly higher dosage and just get job done, than put up with sides for so long.

The lethargy that took place for being on dnp so long was worse (on a lower dose) than on a higher dose for shorter period.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

RedStar said:


> I ran for 30 saw good results.
> 
> However, i have also ran shorter for 10-14 days. I would rather run a slightly higher dosage and just get job done, than put up with sides for so long.
> 
> The lethargy that took place for being on dnp so long was worse (on a lower dose) than on a higher dose for shorter period.


 What dose did you run for 10-14 days?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Oioi said:


> What dose did you run for 10-14 days?


 500 of TM stuff last year.

250 for the longer period.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

jakes said:


> I have heard a few differing viewpoints on this, curious why you say 2 - 3 weeks is maximum to run such a low dose?


 its a poison and will wear you down bit by bit. At peak saturation I found I was getting worse and worse as the days went by

3 weeks max, can always revisit

Maybe one time i'll try 2 weeks on 2 off 2 on again at 250mg see how that goes


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

jakes said:


> I have heard a few differing viewpoints on this, curious why you say 2 - 3 weeks is maximum to run such a low dose?


 DNP accumulates over time, so the side effects for some people get worse and worse as the weeks go on. If you can handle 30 days then go for it, but you're probably better doing 2-3 weeks, having an equal amount of time off and then getting another cycle in.

Also, do NOT be tempted to increase the dosage mid-cycle. Run the whole cycle as planned, and if you feel like you could tolerate more, then up the dose a bit next cycle.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I've did 30 days. By 1 week in you're gonna know how you're feeling for it all. By then it's peaked.

Youll get your results. Get the cardio in.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> *DNP accumulates over time, so the side effects for some people get worse and worse as the weeks go on*. If you can handle 30 days then go for it, but you're probably better doing 2-3 weeks, having an equal amount of time off and then getting another cycle in.
> 
> Also, do NOT be tempted to increase the dosage mid-cycle. Run the whole cycle as planned, and if you feel like you could tolerate more, then up the dose a bit next cycle.


 Even at peak saturation, I found this. Just wears you down gradually. It is a poison after all.

3 weeks max I'd say. Can always have another run at it later on


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Even at peak saturation, I found this. Just wears you down gradually. It is a poison after all.
> 
> 3 weeks max I'd say. Can always have another run at it later on


 Yeah, it's like going on a lads holiday and drinking every day - before long you're gonna start to feel like s**t.


----------



## Marcus-d (Aug 2, 2015)

I used dnp at 200mg for 10 days and felt great on it. Felt more energetic than off it, and only lost 1lb while on it, but dropped 5 more the week after dropping it.


----------

